# I don't think my tank's doing so well... HELP!!



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi guys I noticed that my tank looks a little weird today. We just set up new corals and got a new lightning system for them. Got a few more live rocks and now my tank has a lot of green stuff on the back and the rocks have like bubbly stuff on them along with the back of the tank... The corals look at lot smaller now so I have no idea what's going on... But even my heater is demolished with the green stuff. It looks like moss but I am not sure what it is exactly as I am still new to this.. Any inputs please.... Thanks


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone? Pics posted


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

you are probably going through a cycle with adding the new rocks.check your water parameters- ammonia,phosphates,nitrates,nitrites.what type of lighting,how big a tank,skimming etc.mostly it sounds like you have a build up of nitrites and phosphates for the algae to grow


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

I got 2 t5 and 2 10k


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm ill have to check the water sample is this harmful to my fish


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You might want to put "SW" in the title, if you can make that change. That might attract the interest of a BCA member with saltwater experience.


----------

